# How not to wash your brand-new Car [video]



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

The HORROR!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUgvSdsGy80&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow, just wow!
If that guy's pressure washer ever breaks, I'm thinking he'll just drive the Mercedes into the river and give it a spritz there.

--- It's been a couple of minutes since I saw that video and I still can't believe it!
-John C.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, after 30 seconds I thought to myself, he's not going to wash the instrument panel with that, is he?


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've seen videos of people doing this before. But not to a brand new Merc.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

tmaybe theyre going to do an insurance claim scam? claim flood damage? thats messed up lol.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

That is the dumbest Italian on the planet.


----------



## MontereyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

TJPark01 said:


> The HORROR!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe they're trying to eliminate BO like Seinfeld's "The Smelly Car" episode:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pEhqiCD27E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I wonder how the electronics where after that bath. I've seen some questionable detailing vids and practices but that one takes the cake..LOL


----------



## Living Dead (May 13, 2011)

Maybe they hit a bump and accidentally blew someone's brains out with a 45:bang: in the back seat like in Pulp Fiction?

Seriously, anyone who can afford a car like that can't be that stupid:loco:, can they?:dunno:


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

I'm just glad its not a BMW

As soon as they make something idiot-proof, along comes a bigger idiot...


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

The tech writers at MB are including a warning in the 2012 model owner's manuals to advise against opening the doors and spraying high pressure water directly into the interior of the car.  

Monumental and incorrigible stupidity used to get humans killed and eaten by predators. Now it is just embarrassing.


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

Living Dead said:


> Maybe they hit a bump and accidentally blew someone's brains out with a 45:bang: in the back seat like in Pulp Fiction?
> 
> Seriously, anyone who can afford a car like that can't be that stupid:loco:, can they?:dunno:


I agree... brain splatter everywhere in the car. It cannot be a insurance scam, because he is actually trying to clean the door jambs and sills... not just f the car up. Crazy


----------

